
Offer HN: My Book “Understanding SEO” – Free (Kindle) on Amazon for 24h - franze
https://www.amazon.com/Understanding-SEO-Systematic-Approach-Optimization-ebook/dp/B07L3BSQHG/
======
franze
Hard, honest reviews would be awesome.

